
Senate Passes Major Portman-Murphy Counter-Propaganda Bill as Part of NDAA - aburan28
http://www.portman.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/press-releases?ID=3765A225-B773-4F57-B21A-A265F4B5692C
======
aburan28
I give this story 5 minutes until it is buried via the no "politics" policy

